# I'll take this bread instead of that.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

A short question: How can I say "I'll take this bread instead of that" when I am regretting my first choice?

"Otan tämä pulla tätä pullan sijaan"?


----------



## Hakro

I'd say "Otan mieluummin tämän pullan / leivän".


----------



## pearho

But if I really wanted to say "instead of that one"? "Otan tämän toun sijaan"?


----------



## Hakro

"Otan tämän tuon sijaan" is grammatically correct but usually we say "Otan mieluummin tämän kuin tuon" (I'd rather take this one").


----------

